# automator  enregistrer



## jeanmarierenee (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour,dans Compétence Mac n°2, il est indiqué que l'on peut enregistrer le processus sous
workflow ou application ou processus! Or, j'ai Lion sur Macbook Pro 13n et ne vois que workflow; comment avoir application qui m'intéresse et même l'autre? Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur les forums MacGé,


Automator comprend une rubrique _Aide_ dans la barre des menus (en haut de ton écran) : lis au moins la rubrique _Enregistrer un processus_.


----------



## jeanmarierenee (29 Août 2012)

J'ai lu l'aide mais ne trouve pas enregistrer sous dans la liste de fichier


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2012)

Tu as raison : ce n'est plus comme ça. L'Aide n'est pas fiable, pour une fois. 

Le choix se fait au lancement d'Automator : un pop-up surgit qui te demande ce que tu veux obtenir.
On le voit bien là, au paragraphe 1 = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2488?viewlocale=fr_FR# (clique sur les mots bleus).

Si le pop-up ne surgit pas, passe par le menu _Fichier > Nouveau_.


Pour notre défense, la première fois où j'ai lancé Automator ce soir, je n'ai pas eu le pop-up, à cause de Reprise, qui m'a rouvert le dernier processus que j'avais testé sur mon Lion il y a des mois
= j'aurais dû le quitter avec Cmd+Alt+Q : ça m'aurait rouvert Automator vierge.


----------



## jeanmarierenee (29 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, j'y arrive en me servant de "ouvrir l'élément suivant" mais j'ai enregistré ce que vous m'avez conseillé! Merci


----------

